# Google satellite question



## bulldogfish (Jan 12, 2011)

In Google satellite maps, if you go to the entrance of Ft. Morgan and turn left(south) toward the gulf on a beach access rd., there is a dark object about 50' long and ~200 yds. off the beach between the sand bars. Does anyone know what this is? It's very noticeable. Just curious...?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

What year is the satellite image on your map, my home is 2010 my deer lease is 2007 and hardl what is there today.


----------



## bulldogfish (Jan 12, 2011)

The Google map from my server says 2011 at the bottom of the image. Not sure what that means.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

That is when the sat image was taken, good for you. Means your map is as current as you can get.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

bulldogfish said:


> The Google map from my server says 2011 at the bottom of the image. Not sure what that means.





FrankwT said:


> That is when the sat image was taken, good for you. Means your map is as current as you can get.


Sorry to pop you guys' bubble, but you're both incorrect. The image that has the black "blob" he is talking about is from 09/06/2008.

You need to use Google Earth AND use the timeline function.

The 2011 is just there because that is a 2011 copyright for the Google Earth software...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

They date the image and if it says 2010 that is when the image was taken, I can look today at 2 different areas and get 2 different dates, if you were correct it would have the same date.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a big school of bait fish.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> They date the image and if it says 2010 that is when the image was taken, I can look today at 2 different areas and get 2 different dates, if you were correct it would have the same date.


I can do the same because different areas are focused on during different times of the year as the satellite passes over (pending special events - i.e. Tuscaloosa Tornado imagery from next day), but that does not seem relevant...the "blob" in question IS from 2008, is it not?

Just because that "2011" in the center of the screen is there does not mean that's that date taken...lol

To the OP: Use Earth, not google.com/maps


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually, a lot of the photos are taken from aircraft and not satellites. It would be VERY expensive to wait for blue bird skies for each satellite pass. They are all blended nicely though.

Then there are cars that drive around and take pictures used for the horizontal street level panoramas now available.

Jim

They all use satellite GPS


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I highly recommend flashearth.com over google any day picture quality is second to none on the web..matt


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Still 2009 but better than the 2007 of my lease, very good quality, Thanks now to figure out the tools and placemarks and such.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't find where to get image dates on Flash Earth.

2009 is the copyright date.

But the Pensacola area does look like 2009 or even 2010.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I think it is 2009 for my area, seems as thought that is the Satellite date, looks also to be in the fall after the plot was planted and before it grew. Certainly better than the GE 2007 map


----------

